# Avner Dorman



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just encountered the music of this Israeli composer while listening to Performance Today on classical radio. The piece I heard is Astrolatry (worship of the stars). Here's a link to the broadcast.
http://www.wqxr.org/#!/programs/live-broadcasts/2012/may/10/

Avner Dorman website http://dormanavner.com/

There's a YouTube link for his mandolin concerto on the homepage.


----------

